# Inversor 600W EcoSolar 230v solo da 142V



## FranCasas (Feb 27, 2016)

Bueno, pues tengo este inversor al que se le quemaron los mosfet de 12v, se los puse nuevos junto a unas resistencias de 10 ohm quemadas y unos transistores de al lado que tambíen estaban malos. 
El inversor funciona, andemás tiene potencia(he probado a enchufarle una sierra y funciona), pero lo hace sólo a 142v, no a los 230 que debería.
Bajo la sospecha de que fueran los mosfet generadores de 230v, también los cambie, sin resultado. He ido cambiando todos los transistores que veia y no he encontrado nada de nada, funcionaba igual, he medido resistencias, todas bien. Ya no se por dónde buscar. Os dejo unas fotos para que lo veáis y veais los integrados que lleva y eso. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 27, 2016)

Comprueba los diodos y los condensadores electrolíticos, quizás algo está desvalorizado.


----------



## ruben90 (Feb 27, 2016)

El circuito integrado KA3525A es el que genera el PWM, observa sus señales de salida (pin 11 y 14) y compruébalas con VC del integrado (pin 13), tal vez alguna resistencia se daño o un condensador y la señal de control de los mosfet no es la correcta. El otro integrado no lo identificó, busca su datasheet.
También verifica los diodos rectificadores, zener, etc.
Si no es nada de eso, posiblemente sean los pequeños trafos, pero lo dudo, ya que te entrega corriente.


----------



## FranCasas (Feb 27, 2016)

Las salidas parecen iguales, en AC me mide 1.4V entre pin 13y11 y 13y14, y en DC me mide 6.5V haciendo la misma medida. El otro integrado creo que viene programado: EM78P259ND. Lo he verificado todo, y cuando mido los trafos cada uno genera en ac 230v.


----------



## ruben90 (Feb 27, 2016)

Ok, entonces sí los transformadores generan los 230VAC, parte de ahí. Sigue las pistas hasta la siguiente etapa de potencia y comprueba los componentes.
Me entra la duda, obtienes los 230V sin carga y al conectar algo baja?


----------



## FranCasas (Feb 27, 2016)

No no, obtengo los 142V siempre. Esque creo que el inversor funciona elevando los 12v a 230, luego los rectifica y los vuelve a convertir en alterna. Los 230 los obtengo directamente de las bobinas de salida, luego hay unos diodos y condensadores(cargados a 300v) y luego estan los mosfet de los que salen los cables para los enchufes.


----------



## ruben90 (Feb 27, 2016)

Estas en lo correcto, el inversor toma los 12 voltios DC, mediante un CI se genera la oscilación de la señal, después mediante un transformador elevador se "eleva" a 110V/220V, los mosfet en paralelo disminuyen el trabajo de entregar corriente (se calientan menos).

Si dices que los transformadores entregan los 230V, entonces debe ser un problema en la siguiente etapa, te recomiendo que busques el diagrama online, y asi lo verifiques.

Dato: los transformadores no funcionan con corriente DC, solo con corriente oscilante (AC).


----------



## FranCasas (Feb 27, 2016)

Ya ya hombre hasta ahi llego . No he conseguido diagrama en internet llevo buscandolo mucho tiempo.


----------



## zopilote (Feb 27, 2016)

Sin unas foto de las pistas es imposible determinar con exactitud, lo que creo (no tomar como cierto) es que la salida de los transformadores estan sumados, salidas en serie (en algunos modelos) y cada uno aporta cierto voltaje si son dos para obtener 310V/2 = 155V , lo cual esta cerca de tus 145V.
 Entonces solo uno de los transformadores esta funcionando, eso quiere decir que se desconecto algo de uno de los transformadores, puede ser el punto medio (tension de 12v) o que las resistencias de los mosfet estan abiertas.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 27, 2016)

FranCasas dijo:


> Bueno, pues tengo este inversor al que se le quemaron los mosfet de 12v, se los puse nuevos junto a unas resistencias de 10 ohm quemadas y unos transistores de al lado que tambíen estaban malos.
> El inversor funciona, andemás tiene potencia(he probado a enchufarle una sierra y funciona), pero lo hace sólo a 142v, no a los 230 que debería.
> Bajo la sospecha de que fueran los mosfet generadores de 230v, también los cambie, sin resultado. He ido cambiando todos los transistores que veia y no he encontrado nada de nada, funcionaba igual, he medido resistencias, todas bien. Ya no se por dónde buscar. Os dejo unas fotos para que lo veáis y veais los integrados que lleva y eso. Gracias de antemano.



Hola...En la salida de *eso* no esperes medir con un multímetro normal 220 0 230Vac ya que la salida no es una señal senoidal pura y el multímetro es lo que esta preparado para medir.
Conecta un *transformador* común de por ejemplo 220Vac a 6Vac(no importa la corriente) y mide a la salida de este si lo tienes. Puede ser de cualquier voltaje que sepas que es.
Generalmente con un multímetro en AC se obtiene mediciones de entre 170 a 190Vac no mas de eso sobre la salida de ese tipo de conversores.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## FranCasas (Feb 27, 2016)

Suponia que podríais decir eso, pero aunque mi multimetro no sea TRMS antes cuando estaba bien me media los 230 y ahora me mide 142. Voy a echar foto a pistas y sí creo que estan los transformadores sumados. No creo que uno de ellos hay dejado de funcionar porque el condensador de al lado se carga a 300v. Las resistencias de los mosfet estan todas probadas.


----------



## ruben90 (Feb 27, 2016)

No distingo bien las pistas, pero observando bien los transformadores, son del mismo modelo. Entonces posiblemente si esten sumados sus voltajes como comenta zopilote.
Lo que yo haría seria desoldar los transformadores y medir la resistencia de ellos, tanto primario como secundario y ver si hay variación importante. Si estas iguales los volvería a soldar pero intercambiando posición y ver su comportamiento.


----------



## zopilote (Feb 27, 2016)

Si en los condensadores de 33uF 400v hay una tension de 300V, lo que dije queda descartado. Y pasamos a otra teorema, lo cual concluye que el puente H de mosfet solo convierte dicho voltaje DC en voltaje AC, y solo esta presente mitad de onda . En esos casos  comprobar si el integrado que  hace dicho trabajo exita a los cuatro mosfet, puede ser que alguna resistencia de bajo valor este abierta.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 29, 2016)

Hola a todos lo ideal serias tener disponible en las manos un osciloscopio de modo realmente puder medir lo que se passa una ves que solamente con un multimetro NO es lo suficiente  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidMJ (Mar 1, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos lo ideal serias tener disponible en las manos un osciloscopio de modo realmente puder medir lo que se passa una ves que solamente con un multimetro NO es lo suficiente
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.




Exactamente! Si mides la salida del inversor con un polímetro no te va a medir 230V ya que la onda que entrega el inversor es cuadrada. Tienes que medir la salida con un osciloscopio


----------

